# Savage headpace question



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I had my Savage 30-06 to a gunsmith in Grand Forks to get it re-crowned and after I got home with it I noticed that the barrel wasn't turned in as far as it should be. When I took it back to the smith he basically blew me off and wouldn't even check the headspace to make sure it was ok. I just got a go and a no-go gage and the bolt will close on the go gage and won't close on the no-go gage, so technically the headspace is ok. Beings I reload and all my ammo is sized for the way the barrel was originally, should I spend the money and get the tools to set it back to where it was, or just shoot it the way it is?

Btw, the way I know that it isn't turned in as far as it was originally is that the barrel used to have sights on it and the spot where the sights would have mounted is off by about 10-15 degrees.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

as long as the go guage works and the nogo gauge doesn't close, you'll be ok. Just check your brass that you've shot through it really quick to see if they are still the right size, if it's set out longer, the brass will bump out. If it's turned in then you'll have to bump the shoulders back to what the chamber is at. It should be good to go. 

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe your head space wasn't quite right before? I use a go gauge and a piece of scotch tape as a no go, and the rifles I have built have all been very good on head space. I checked with the Hornady headspace gauges and caliper. If it won't close on the no go at all you must be pretty good. You should have just asked me, I have the gauge you needed at my house. Plus an action wrench and barrel nut wrench.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. I had actually had the headspace checked a little over a year ago and at the time the smith said it was ok. I had thought about asking you to use your barrel nut wrench and action wrench, but didn't know you had the headspace gages. If its ok, maybe I can borrow the tools one of these days so I can get it back to where it was? Maybe if I do that, I'll put in a better recoil lug while I'm at it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, no problem.


----------

